# Post ur favorite movies that u can watch 100 times!



## deboo (Mar 11, 2006)

My all time fav movies are:
Godfather 1/2/3
Back to the future 1/2/3
The Matrix 1/2/3
Cast away
Harry potter 1/2/3...
Tell urs!


----------



## chinmay (Mar 11, 2006)

My all time favourite is *The Godfather* and *Pulp Fiction*

Few Other Movies which I liked :-

 Shawshank Redemption 
 The Matrix Trilogy 
 Schindler's List
 Scarface 
 Casablanca 
 The Silence of The Lambs 
 The Pianist
 Kill Bill - 1&2 
 Reservoir Dogs
 Dil Chahta Hai


----------



## nix (Mar 11, 2006)

hard target.


----------



## Chirag (Mar 11, 2006)

Matrix
 Harry Potter 4
 Dil Chahta Hai


----------



## RCuber (Mar 11, 2006)

Terminator 2: Judgement day


----------



## iBrood (Mar 11, 2006)

Armageddon
Star Wars Episode 5
Lord of The Rings (all 3)


----------



## VD17 (Mar 11, 2006)

The Matrix trilogy
The Fast and the Furious (for its score)


----------



## Deep (Mar 11, 2006)

Khatta Meetha
Choti Si Baat
Gol maal
Baton Baton Mein (Still have to grab the DVD)
Shaukeen (Still have to grab the DVD)
Chupke Chupke (Still have to grab the DVD)
Rang De Basanti (Still have to grab the DVD)
Water

English ones include..not many actually...

Lord of the Rings 1, 2 , 3
The Matrix 1, 2, 3 (Yeah..I dont mind watching 3rd again too)

Don't remember other ones..but I really dont enjoy english ones as much Hindi ones..specially old amol palekar and other comedy movies..


----------



## busyanuj (Mar 12, 2006)

City Of Angels
Scent Of A Woman
The Godfather


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 12, 2006)

My favorites are:

*Hera Pheri
Ishq
Golmal
Awara Pagal Deewana
Had Kardi Aapne
Mujhse Shadi Karogi
Dat After Tomorrow
Jumanji*

Thats it for now


----------



## crazybutt (Mar 12, 2006)

ok let me see........hmmm
 Matrix 1/2/3
 Die Hard 1/2
 Minority Report
 Men of Honor
 Cool Runnings 
 and ....
 Guide
 Dil Chahta Hai
 Sarkar

 and many more but i got a busted RAM inside me!     so cant recollect!!


----------



## sahil_blues (Mar 12, 2006)

well mine are as follows:-
*
 T2 - Judgement Day* (already watched it more than 100 times)*
 Border* (same as above!!)*
 LOC *(just love the abuses!!)*
 Andaaz Apna Apna *(classic comedy)*
 I, Robot 
 American History X *(dunno if i'd watch it again n again but really like the movie)*
 Mr. Bean 
 Mortal Kombat
*
i have more dun worry....just dun rem rite now!!


----------



## readermaniax (Mar 12, 2006)

Iwill not waste my time in watching a movil 100 times


----------



## lywyre (Mar 12, 2006)

Big Fish     *www.imdb.com/title/tt0319061/
 Forrest Gump
 8) DDLJ


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 12, 2006)

Hmm.. I watch atleast 15 movies in a month   I am a movie buff and I have more than 100 DVDs with 350+ titles  8) 

Anyways:
Mera top 10 list:
1.Titanic
2. La vita e bella
3. The notebook  (all the 3 in romance genre)
4. Shawshank redemtion (Prison Break Flicks)
5. It's a Wonderful Life
6. 12 angry men
7. The great escape (Prison Break Flicks)
8. Lola rennt
9.  Rain man 
10. The matrix (part 1)


----------



## mail2and (Mar 12, 2006)

1) Jane Bhi Do Yaaron(Naseruddin Shah, OM Puri, Pankaj Kapur and others)

2) Dhoop(OM Puri, Revathi, Gul Panag, Sanjay Suri)

3) Maachis(OM Puri, Chandrachur Singh)

4) Finding Forrester

There are few movies like 15, Park Avenue, Hungama and Maine Gandhi Ko Nahi Mara.. which i'd like to watch again and again. But, the obvious choices are Jane Bhi do Yaaron and Dhoop!


----------



## praka123 (Mar 12, 2006)

1.forrest gump
2._All Ladies do it_  (EROS)
3.Sholay(HINDI)
4.Kilukkam(MAL)


----------



## kato (Mar 12, 2006)

I can watch any old hindi comedies. Tose are the only that I can watch for 100 times all the new are time pass movies.


----------



## anandk (Mar 12, 2006)

choti si baat, khatta meetha and all arnold and rambo movies.


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 12, 2006)

*1 )  The Beautiful Mind
2 )  Cinderella Man
3 )  Shawshank Redemption
4 )  Final Destination 1/2
5 )  Armageddon
6 )  Cast Away
7 )  Fugitive
8 )  Terminal
9 )  Paycheck
10 )A Few Good Men
11 )The Pianist
12 )The Schindler's List (Fabulous)
13 )Men of Honor
14 )Die Hard Series*


In Hindi, All the old Hrishikesh Mukherjee's classic flicks
*
Khatta Meetha
Jane Bhi Do Yaaron
Baaton Baaton Mein
Golmaal
Chupke Chupke
*
and cant remember more.. but all were good and Chotisi Baat is pending.

and in Recents

*Hera Pheri
Hungama
Dil Chahta Hain
Rang De Basanti*


----------



## rollcage (Mar 12, 2006)

Gol Maal - can watch 1000 times more 
Jane Bhi Do Yaaron
Cast away 
Terminator 2- Judgement day
The Hot Chick


Many more ..


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 12, 2006)

100!!!!!!!!! ......i have never watched any movie more then 3 times.


----------



## Deep (Mar 12, 2006)

actually 100 times wont be possible but movies that you like most are to be posted here


----------



## pratheesh_prakash (Mar 12, 2006)

Dil Chahtha Hai


----------



## ashnik (Mar 13, 2006)

Speed
ocean's 11 and 12
Bawarchi
Golmal
Chupke Chupke (Darmendra) etc.,


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 13, 2006)

Well i see at least 3-4 movies daily. So i see all the UK & US movies i can lay my hands onto, plus some hindi titles too. Below are my favorites:

Non -Hindi

Schindler's List
Lord of the rings trilogy (actually i already must have watched it at least 300 times, esp. the second & third one - watch at least one of them once a week)
Titanic
Pulp Fiction
The Matrix trilogy
Catch me if you can!
Forrest Gump
Being John Malkovich
The Godfather
ET
Escape from Azkaban
The great Escape
Lawrence of Arabia
A beautiful Mind
Syriana
Indiana Jones trilogy (i cherish the fact that i can be a  cowboy one day too)
(will post the rest when i remember, b'coz i watch movies daily)

Hindi:

DDLJ
Hum Aapke hain kaun
Lagan
Rang de Basanti
Black
Hum dil de chuke sanam


----------



## kikass (Mar 13, 2006)

star wars
bridge on the river kwai
a bridge too far
forrest gump
downfall


----------



## Deeep (Mar 13, 2006)

*Edited*

*Edit by Deep: lol..a bad try..used BANNED*


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Mar 13, 2006)

Matrix Triology
Ice Age
MI 1&2
Pay Check
Lagaan
Nuvvu Naku Nachhav(Telugu)
The Bugs Life
Antz
Shrek 1&2
Dil Chahta Hei(Hindi)
The BiCentinal Man
Artificial Intelligence


----------



## MysticHalo (Mar 13, 2006)

Lord of the Rings- pArt 1 and 3  
Godfather- all 3
Gladiator
All StarWARS movies (oooh i love those light saber fights)
Schindlers List
Saving Private Ryan
ICe Age

As for Bollywood,
BLACK


----------



## knight17 (Mar 13, 2006)

Terminator [all]
Harrry Potter [All]
White Chicks
Main Hoo Naa
Dev Das
Laagan
Dare Devil
Koi Mil gaya
DHOOM
Gladiator
Titanic
Crouching tiger the hidden dragon
Operation contour

and allmost all jackie chan filims


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 13, 2006)

1] Matrix series.
2] A beautiful mind
3] Gladiator
4] A few good men 
5] T2
6] City of angels
7] U got mail
8] LOTR - the last one actually.
9] The Rock
10]Forrest Gump

in order of preference those were.

Hindi -
Dil Chatha Hai
Rang de basanti

LOVE these 2 movies...

and now 
Malayalam - 
any1 here? - 
those mohanlal and sreenivasan series from old times - there are 8 movies or so.. i wud watch em any day over n over again.. its TOOOOOO funny... 

i don watch any now tho.. hindi or mallu.. i hate 99.9% o em. ITS MY OPINION.. so don flame me.


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 13, 2006)

^^^^
howz:-
Operation contour 

@dreamer :
howz
Being John Malkovich


----------



## deboo (Mar 14, 2006)

Anyone have seen Ben-Hur and Philadelphia? I just heard they are good, a short review wud help!


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 14, 2006)

matrix 1,2,3
Terminator 2,3 (seen t3 today evening for the 12th time)
Harry Potter 1,3,4
Dr.Bean
Shrek 1,2
Conspiracy theory
Broken Arrow
Lord of Rings 1,2,3 (gonna see the two towers again tonit
Ninjas
Executive Decision
Space Jam
Final Destination 2,3


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 14, 2006)

Conspiracy Theory is a movie or a documentary...If am not mistaken its the same one Opposing Moon Mission of Apollo 11 rite..!!!


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 14, 2006)

deboo said:
			
		

> Anyone have seen Ben-Hur and Philadelphia? I just heard they are good, a short review wud help!



amazing actually... 

reviews - read em on imdb dude.... 

phila is abt a guy wit AIDS n pulling thru life.. 

must see.. and i've not seen it yet.. and yeah... tryin ot get some free time... and the dvds. 

watch em!


----------



## shwetanshu (Mar 14, 2006)

matrix 1,2,3
Harry Potter 1,2,3,4
Shrek 1,2 
RDB
Die Hard 1,2,3
Italian Job
The Shawshank Redemption
MI 1,2
Monsters Inc
Spiderman 1,2


----------



## hermit (Mar 18, 2006)

*Final Fantasy -7 Advent Of The Children

Harold and Kumar at white castle

Gladiator

The Patriot

Brave Heart

Matrix â€“(1,2&3)

Notting hill*

i really njoy these movies i have them in xvid format almost DVD clarity .


----------



## Biplav (Mar 18, 2006)

*.ok heres mine

1.Godfather<all three>
2.Lord of the rings<all three>i can sit 9 hrs together to watch all 3 one by one
3.Matrix
4.The notebook
5.Shawshank Redemption
6.Pulp Fiction
7.Just Like Heaven
8.Terminator 2
9.Forest Gump
10.Gladiator
11.Oceans`s 11, 12
12.Behind Enemy Lines
13.Hitch
14.Independence Day
15.Chrnicles of Narnia
16.Zakhm
17.Sholay
18.Dil Chahta Hai
19.Ghulam
20.Mr.India
21.Saving Private Ryan
22.Pirates of the Carribean
23.Troy
24.DDLJ
25.Andaaz Apna Apna
26.Sarfarosh*
Cant think of anymore now.


----------



## mvishnu (Mar 18, 2006)

my favs are

dogfather. (watchable only 1ce... too violent)
LOTR - @ least 200 times
The great escape
escape from alcatraz
I robot ( will run today, @ 2100 hrs on star movies)
12o'clock high (movie with actual war footage)
Scent of a woman (~50times)
The Untouchables (Robet dinero is great!)
THE LION KING 1 (~400 times)
Ben Hur ~ 11 times

For the one who wanted a ben -hur review... I suggest you go to imdb.com of rdetailed info..

Benhur is the greatest movie ever. It won 14 oscars, and no mivie has got more...
The movie is about  a jew, Juda Ben Hur, once respected in society, and his best friend Messala. But when the romans invade, Ben hur tries to save his people while messala helps the romans, thus making 2 best frends enemies. Ben Hur is arrested on  a trumped up charge, and sent to the galleys, from where he escapes, saving his general's (enemie's) life when a pirate attacks. The Governor (not general, sorry!) adopts him as son... From then on ben hur is trying to find his parents, who (he didnt know) were lepers (there was no medicine for leprosy in those days). 

When he finally finds out what ha sbecome of his arents, he swears to murder messala, who is responsible for wrecking his family. 

The movie ends in  an adrenaline pumped chariot race, where messala cheats, but ben hur wins.

sorry for borig out those who hav already seen the movie... But if you havent seen it, PLEASE WATCH IT!!


----------



## True Geek (Mar 18, 2006)

mvishnu said:
			
		

> my favs are
> 
> dogfather. (watchable only 1ce... too violent)



   

its godfather


----------



## mvishnu (Mar 18, 2006)

come on! who dosent know that!!

It was rated as the 2nd best english movie ever made!,  in some discovery prog. that showed the 100 best eng. movie


----------



## pickster (Mar 18, 2006)

Here comes my fav movies:
 The Matrix [1,2,3]
 The Lord Of The Rings [1,2,3]
 School of Rock
 2 Fast 2 Furious [I just love the cars]
 True Lies
 The Mask Of Zorro
 Dil Chahta Hai


----------



## mohit sharma (Mar 18, 2006)

let me compile my favourites , which i can see more then 100 times ::

* English :: *

 1 :: A Beautiful Mind .
 2 :: Clear and Present denger.
 3 :: cast away.
 4 :: american beauty .
 5 :: analyze this .
 6 :: Gladiator .
 7 :: forrest gump .
 8 :: apollo 11. ( seen on star movies nd wd get cd sometime )
 9 :: the last castle. ( seen on star movies , but can't get it's cd !! )
 10 :: titanic. 
 11 :: american pie 1 , 2 & american wedding .
 12 ::  The Recruits .

* hindi :: *

  1 :: tum bin .
  2 :: sarrkar .
  3 :: humtum.
  4 :: dil chahta hai .
  5 ::  rang de basanti .
  6 :: black friday . 

* animation :: *
   1 :: ice age .

* hinglish :: *

   1 :: american desi .
   2 :: ABCD .
   3 ::  hyderabad blues 1 .
   4 :: flavours.
     tht's it at present .
* well a question from all u intelligent guys some years ago i had seen a film on Zee MGM about a person ( acted by person who acted vyomkesh bakhshi in famous serial ), who in search of love , money and u know what goees to england to work , if ny1 knows the name of that film , plz. let me know , i m in search of tht film from very long ?? *


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Mar 18, 2006)

Matrix (all three)
Lord of the Rings (all three)
Mr Bean (all)
Gods must be crazy (both)
007- (all)


----------



## suave_guy (Mar 18, 2006)

godfather series
matrix series
LOTR series
scarface
scent of a women
saving private ryan
pearl harbour
serendipity
there's something about mary
terminator 2
troy
the passion of the christ
along came polly

rest i cant rem....

dil chahta hain
hera heri
golmal
khatta meetha
andaz apna apna...

ENjoy...


----------



## casanova (Mar 18, 2006)

100 times is crazy. Since I remember major lines of a film from the 3rd warch itself.

Still, I never miss a chance to watch following movies

Matrix
Andaz Apna Apna
Most movies of Salman Khan

But still never crossed 10 times


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 18, 2006)

Biplav said:
			
		

> *.ok heres mine
> 2.Lord of the rings<all three>i can sit 9 hrs together to watch all 3 one by one
> *


*

Infact the first time...i saw em continuosly...my friend got DVD 3 in 1..and i was like on mission...  ..today hav to complete all 3   

finally did em...and didnt get bored..was interesting..*


----------



## mandar5 (Mar 19, 2006)

1 LAGAAN
   2 RDB
   3 HALF TICKET
  4HERA PHERI
  5 ROCKY SERIES
  6


----------



## sahil_blues (Mar 19, 2006)

suave_guy said:
			
		

> the passion of the christ


   can anyone even stand that movie??!!!!


----------



## shariq_pj (Mar 19, 2006)

Hindi:

Rang De Basanti
Kal Ho Naa Ho
Munnabhai MBBS

English:

T2
Titanic
The Terminal
Cast Away
Enemy At The Gates
Saving Private Ryan

Tamil:

Ghajini
Kakka Kakka
Anbe Sivam
Dhool


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 19, 2006)

sahil_blues said:
			
		

> suave_guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



amazing man!.. i am agnostic in life.. but the HUMAN BEING that Jesus was.. the character shown in the film .. wow! 

(not tat i wanted all tat gore... but tats the only way to show what a real TRUE  x-ian is - being able to forgive.. *jus imo again*.. no need to talk abt this ahead..)
*
back to the topic!*


----------



## Rasper (Mar 20, 2006)

well.. i m jus w8in for movies like da vinci code, mi:3, oceans thirteen..... well gettin back to topic i think da movies i can watch over and over again are
  LOTR (all)
  MATRIX(all)
  SAVIN PRIVATE RYAN(best war movie ever)
  COLLATERAL
  sAW (both)
  HERO (jet li one)
  FREAKY FRIDAY
  FIGHT CLUB
  EUROTRIP(best comedy)
well besides this if there r some movies which are worth watching are HOTEL RWANDA, LOST IN TRANSLATION, ETERNAL SUNSHINE OF SPOTLESS MIND,21 GRAMS, THE OTHERS, TRANSAMERICA, MEET JOE BLACK,VIRGIN SUICIDES.
well ther is one quote in 'eternal sunshine.....' which i kinda a liked but quite didnt got it and it goes like this 
"How happy is the blameless vestal's lot! The world forgetting, by the world forgot. Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind! Each pray'r accepted, and each wish resign'd." 
so if someone can enlighten me on this... kinda explained it....


----------



## mvishnu (Mar 20, 2006)

i saw a movie yesterday...

Lawrence of arabia... great movie... MUST WATCH


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 20, 2006)

I too like classics like:

* Lawrence of arabia
* The 10 commandments
* Gone with the wind
* Benhur (I have the 50 years gold special edition DVD)

But the problem is that I run out of patience after 2.5 hrs or so and I really can't sit for 3.5 hrs+. 

I really can't imagine how those were able to sit for such a long time in the cinemas those days!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 20, 2006)

Address Unknown


----------



## Biplav (Sep 4, 2006)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> Infact the first time...i saw em continuosly...my friend got DVD 3 in 1..and i was like on mission...  ..today hav to complete all 3
> 
> finally did em...and didnt get bored..was interesting..


lolz.
it didnt bag so many oscars for nothin u c[]


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 4, 2006)

Hera Pheri


----------



## go_gamez (Sep 4, 2006)

Hera Pheri !!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 4, 2006)

English:
=>Gods Must Be Crazy (1,2 & 3)
=>The Three Stooges
=>E.T.
=>Ace Ventura
=>Pink Panther
=>Ronin
=>Donnie Brasco
=>Home Alone 1 & 2.

Hindi:
=>Andaaz Apna Apna (best comedy)

Tamil:
=>Pammal 'K' Sambandham  (KamalHassan's work, sooo funny)
=>VasoolRaja M.B.B.S.        ("", better than MunnaBhai)
=>Pitamaghan                   (Vikram & Suriya's superb acting)


----------



## eagle_y2j (Sep 4, 2006)

Haqeeqat (heart touching based on 1962 indo-china war)


----------



## maindola (Sep 5, 2006)

Jo Jeeta wohi sikandar
Tum Bin
Rehna hai tere dil mein


----------



## vikasg03 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hy
i watch only hindi dub hollywood movies

1. Home Alone 1,2,3,4,5
2. Stuart Little 1,2,3
3. Evil's Dead   1,2,3
4. Child's Play
5. Speed 1,2
6. Baby's Day Out
7. Verticle Limit
8. Just visiting
9. The 6th sense
10. frenkestine

@dear mvishnu "dogfather. LOTR - @ least 200 times" Still u don't write the right name of the movie..!!! strange

Vikas


----------



## nach p (Sep 5, 2006)

*Pirates Of The Caribbean :The Curse of the BLACK PEARL & DEAD MANS CHEST

*Lord of the Rings Triology

*Hera Pheri and ....................many more


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Sep 5, 2006)

The Lord of the Rings - The trilogy
Vertical Limit
A Beautiful Mind
The Grudge
The Hero ( Jet Li )
Shawshank Redemption
Schindler's List
Matrix 1
American Pie 1,2,3,4
Saving Private Ryan
Pearl Harbour
The Fast and the Furious ( 1 )
X-men 1,2,3
The Gladiator

Current fav - Lord of War


----------



## aku (Sep 5, 2006)

Shawshank Redeemption
Titanic
Matrix Trilogy
AI
Cast Away
The Grenn Mile
Forrest Gump
Life Is Beautiful
Pianist
Saving Private Ryan
Amedius
James Bond 007
MI I/II/III


----------



## ahref (Sep 5, 2006)

Hahk
Qsqt


----------



## 24online (Mar 25, 2007)

*The 10 Best Movies of 2006 (English) :*
*www.rollingstone.com/news/story/12842078/the_10_best_movies_of_2006/1

*Best Movies of 2006 (English):
**www.amazon.com/Best-Movies-2006-so-far/lm/R1N7ZSTGMN0U1H

*Best 2006 Movies (Hindi):*
*www.webindia123.com/movie/top/result2007/best/rang.htm

most of r on net...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 25, 2007)

Andaz Apna Apna,Hera Pheri


----------



## hard_rock (Mar 25, 2007)

> Andaaz Apna Apna
> Munnabhai series
> Spiderman Series
> National Treasure
> Jeepers Creepers (1 and 2)
> Sarfarosh
> Cellular
> Matrix 1
> Eurotrip
> The Rundown
> xXx-1(vin diesel)
> Fast n furious 1,2,3


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 25, 2007)

I can't see any movie more than twice, no matter how good it is.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 6, 2007)

Dunno with me...i can watch some movies..over and over...like yesterday i watched King Arthur...This was 3rd time..

Last time i watched it approx. a year back..!! so chalta hai 

plus top fav. like RHTDM,Armageddon,Gladiator...I can watch these anytime


----------



## cyborg47 (May 6, 2007)

Back to the future 123, my all time fav movie.


----------



## Faun (May 7, 2007)

Pan's Labyrinth
The English Patient
Silent Hill

I like movies which let u imagine the story in your own way.
So everytime u see it u will imagine a new theory.


----------



## piyush gupta (May 7, 2007)

Just watch



Pursuit of happiness
Schedndler's List
beautiful MInd

HIndi

Kuch kuch hota hai


----------



## satyamy (May 7, 2007)

Maina Pyaar Kiya
Border 
Koi Mil Gaya 
Kriish
Superman


----------



## max_demon (May 7, 2007)

Blue


----------



## the_sweet_poision (May 15, 2007)

what is blue?


----------



## fun2sh (May 15, 2007)

Lord Of The Rings Trilogy
Star Wars


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 16, 2007)

1.Munna bhai MBBS 
2.Terminator 2 
3.Battle of Britain 
4.Escape from Sabibor
5.Hitler :Rise of Evil 
6.James Bond (Doctor NO to Casino Royale) 
7.The Great escape 
8.The dirty Dozen 
9.The Desert Rats


----------

